# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری بدون کنکور !

## zelzele

سلام از یکی شنیدم که دانشگاه ازاد بندرگز پرستاری بدون کنکور قبول میکنه درسته یا نه ؟ 
شهرهای اطراف چطور ؟ گرگان و علی اباد

----------


## mahsa92

پرستاري بدون كنكور؟!
محاله!!


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## یه روستایی

> پرستاري بدون كنكور؟!
> محاله!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


منم موافقم.......محاله

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sako

> سلام از یکی شنیدم که دانشگاه ازاد بندرگز پرستاری بدون کنکور قبول میکنه درسته یا نه ؟ 
> شهرهای اطراف چطور ؟ گرگان و علی اباد


منم ی دوست دارم گفت رئیس دانشگاه بندر گز به دوستش گفته یکم بیشتر پول بده ما بدون کنکور بهت پرستاری میدیم...فکر کنم گفت رئیسش.شاید هم ی سمت دیگشون باشه.ولی گفت حقیقت داره

----------


## mahsa92

اين دانشگاه كه اصلا پرستاري نداره
لينك زير رو ببينيد

http://www.bandargaziau.ac.ir/HomePa...tal&Lang=fa-IR


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## gaem313

[QUOTE=mahsa92;649973]اين دانشگاه كه اصلا پرستاري نداره
لينك زير رو ببينيد

دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی بندرگز

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه راست میگه شایعه پراکنی نکن الان حراست انجمن میادمیبرتتداصلاتوی رشته هاش پرستاری نبوووود :Yahoo (20): 

Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## zelzele

*رشته پرستاری در دانشگاه آزاد بندرگز به تصویب رسید*از چند نفر که پرسیدم گفتن بدون کنکور ثبت نام میکنن

----------

